# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Amazing Volcanic Rock in Turkey

## HarDav143

Cappadocia is a land locked region and comprises of several provinces in a relatively small area of around 300 sq kilometers. The most popular areas are Nevshir, Ürgüp, Avanos and Göreme-the open air museum. The other provinces are Aksaray, Nigde, Kayseri and Kirsehir. The moon-like landscapes of Cappadocia are in fact the result of the erosion of the different layers of the lava spat in the distant past by the Erciyes, Hasandag and Gulludag, the three active volcanoes of the region. The erosion by wind and rain still continues today and makes some parts collapse and others stand out. Small rivers meander in surprisingly beautiful wild canyons lined by the so-called ‘fairy chimneys’. You will be overwhelmed by the astoundingly beautiful array of colours which continuously change according to the time of the day and changing light. The ancient town of Urgup is built at the slope of a rocky hill and you have several cave hotels where you can live in.

----------


## Skerdilaidas

Wow, amazing.

----------


## JonnyLas

This place is really worth it to visit. Unforgettable impressions are provided for years to come.

----------


## Furkanyz

We love turkey https://youtu.be/lkvMqatVaAM

----------

